# Got Milk ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Smile for the day.
>
>
> >Subject:Biology Exam
> >Students in an advanced Biology class were taking their mid-term exam. The last
> >question was, 'Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk. The question was worth 70
> >points or none at all.
> >>
> >>One student, in particular, was hard put to think of seven advantages. He
> >wrote:
> >>
> >>1) It is perfect formula for the child.
> >>2) It provides immunity against several diseases.
> >>3) It is always the right temperature.
> >>4) It is inexpensive.
> >>5) It bonds the child to mother, and vice versa.
> >>6) It is always available as needed.
> >>
> >>And then the student was stuck. Finally, in desperation, just before the bell
> >>rang indicating the end of the test, he wrote:
> >>
> >>7) It comes in two attractive containers, it's fresher and it's high enough off
> >>the ground where the cat can't get it.
> >>
> >>He got an A.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom might be able to vouch for #7. Actually, who's gonna argue with that?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You need to go hunting YD


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got this as an email from *SWAMPBUCK10PT......*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LMFAO!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one YD.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sure, blame it on the old guy!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one, LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the smile Don (*SWAMPBUCK10PT)*.................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHAH I missed this one for a few days. Great joke fellas!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HR ? Is that really you ?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It is. It is really me. Hope all of y'all are well. The home computer went south a few months ago and all we have so far is an iPad. Have to compete for time on this thing with the family. Like my computer at work much better. Sorry for my absence. Will have some reading to do to catch up. See there are several new members. That's great. See that you have not lost your sense of humor. That too, is also great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please don't confuse my immaturity for a sense of humor !!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

No sir, it's pure humor and I love it!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Smile for the day.
> >
> >
> > >Subject:Biology Exam
> ...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Even the wife chuckled at this one.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Thats y our kids are so behind in school.....got a bunch of boobs for teachers.lol


----------

